# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Cowspiracy

## Aynudya

Voilà un documentaire que j'ai vu hier soir et que j'ai trouvé très intéressant. Il sintéresse à l'impact de l'élevage sur notre environnement et au non traitement de cet impact par les ONG. Le cheminement est clair et bien fait. J'ai apprécié qu'il n'y ai pas une seule image gore et que très peu d'images dérangeantes ou bouleversantes pour moi.

Vidéo disponible à ce lien : https://culturedocumentee.wordpress....bility-secret/

----------


## Chenille

L214 a organisé une projection en novembre dernier, il y avait un débat ensuite, dommage qu'il n'ait pas été mis en ligne...

----------


## Aynudya

C'est vrai que le débat aurait été intéressant à voir également. Une projection est prévue à Toulouse le 3 Mars pour ceux que ça intéresse.

----------


## xMarcx

Excellent film oui, 20ans après "La Terre dévorée" (http://youtu.be/0gnmGRIrNQE) ...

@*Aynudya* la vidéo de ton lien youtube à été supprimé, le film est actuellement disponible en vostfr ici : https://culturedocumentee.wordpress....bility-secret/

----------


## Aynudya

Merci xMarcX pour le nouveau lien que je vais intégrer à mon post de départ. En espérant que la vidéo restera plus longtemps que pour mon lien.

Je viens de voir du coup "La Terre dévorée". Il a l'avantage d'être plus court et plus concis, mais aussi de donner pas mal d'information sur ce qui se passe en Europe et pas que aux Etats Unis. Incroyable quand même que ce film ai plus de 20 ans et que si peu de choses aient changée...

----------


## Aynudya

Pour ceux que ça intéresse il y aura une projection du film à Lyon le lundi 30 mars à partir de 20h; 24 rue Rachais organisé par EELV.

----------


## fukita

Beau documents qui mérite vraiment d'être vu effectivement le monde doit savoir !

----------


## R.I.P S

Je viens de le voir il est vraiment très intéressant




Il est aussi sur youtube

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pour moi ce documentaire est une bombe ! 
Je l'ai regardé il y a qq mois via netflix, je l'ai trouvé passionnant et ... effrayant ! 
J'étais végétarienne depuis 8 ans, et bien depuis ce documentaire je peux dire que je suis végétalienne maintenant. 

Si tout le monde regardait ce documentaire je pense qu'il y aurait une véritable prise de conscience. Malheureusement, les gens ne veulent pas savoir parcequ'ils ne veulent pas changer leurs habitudes, c'est plus facile de faire l'Autruche ! 
Maintenant, quand on me parle écologie pour moi c'est une évidence, c'est lié au végétalisme (ou au moins végétarisme), sinon on brasse de l'air.

Et quand on découvre que des assos comme WWF et greenpeace sont payées pour garder le silence, çe me fait vomir !

----------

